
Check out English version of the official newspaper of North Korea - cogentleman
http://www.rodong.rep.kp/en/
======
ChinoAntrax
I like how in this picture everyone has notepads out and look eager to write
down everything the Dear Leader says. I wonder if people there truly believe
the rhetoric or if they are just doing what they have to do because they don't
want to end up on the wrong side of a work camp?

[http://www.rodong.rep.kp/article_contents_en/2016/05/27/phot...](http://www.rodong.rep.kp/article_contents_en/2016/05/27/photo/2015-05-25-03-03-2.jpg?1464997762882)

~~~
cogentleman
I am friends with a South Korean man, and asked him about this once. From his
experience with North Korean people, he said they really did buy into the
Kool-Aid and really did think of Kim-Jong Un as a glorious leader and all that
jazz. Not that they are all fanatical, but there's a level of enthusiasm for
it all that's really there.

------
TazeTSchnitzel
This is quite the novel method of testing the bandwidth and reliability of the
Democratic People's Republic of Korea's Internet connectivity.

~~~
shimon_e
The DPRK usually hosts its content in China.

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
KCNA used to be hosted in Japan (heck, the domain was .co.jp, not .kp!).
`traceroute` confirms it's also Chinese now, though.

------
eva1984
Kim Jong Un, chairman of the Workers' Party of Korea, first chairman of the
National Defence Commission of the DPRK and supreme commander of the Korean
People's Army

====

Queen of Meereen, Queen of the Andals(, the Rhoynar) and the First Men, Lady
Regnant of the Seven Kingdoms, Khaleesi of the Great Grass Sea, Mhysa, Breaker
of Chains, the Unburnt, Mother of Dragons

~~~
russell_h
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_titles_and_honours_of_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_titles_and_honours_of_Queen_Elizabeth_II)

------
simplexion
Kim Jong Un looking at things:
[http://www.rodong.rep.kp/en/index.php?strPageID=SF01_01_02&i...](http://www.rodong.rep.kp/en/index.php?strPageID=SF01_01_02&iMenuID=1&iSubMenuID=1)

------
killbrad
It's great they have a children's union! So nice of them to let the children
collectively bargain for a little extra food.

------
hackuser
Why?

Also, do you trust the security of your computer when connecting to that
domain?

~~~
gambler
It's kind of like connecting to a website of a parallel world. Looks normal at
a first glance, but weird and alien when you start reading.

As far as security, what can they do from that domain that isn't done from
other domains?

~~~
hackuser
> what can they do from that domain that isn't done from other domains?

Nothing, but many other domains attack web clients.

